# HR44 and Logitech Remote



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Just had a HR44-500 installed today! This thing is as fast as Lance Armstrong on EPO, but not so much when I use my Logitech 670 remote. I tried changing the delay settings on the remote with no luck. Can someone recommend a Logitech remote that works with the HR44? Thank You!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

My Harmony One works perfectly with my HR44. However, I'm still using the codes from my old HR21. I'm pretty sure that the HR44 has it's own set of codes. But it also works with the "classic" codes. Try setting your 670 up using one of the HR2x models and see of that works for you.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> My Harmony One works perfectly with my HR44. However, I'm still using the codes from my old HR21. I'm pretty sure that the HR44 has it's own set of codes. But it also works with the "classic" codes. Try setting your 670 up using one of the HR2x models and see of that works for you.


Bill I tried that, still no good. Is your Harmony One IR or RF? When I set the HR44 remote to IR, it responds slowly to commands like my Harmony does. HR44 remote set to RF is super fast. When the Harmony(mine is only IR), or HR44 remote is set to IR I have to hit the button on the remote twice or more before HR44 will respond to commands. Maybe I need to get an RF remote.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm using IR. If yoiu're experiencing the same slowness using the DirecTV remote in IR, it sounds like the issue is probably not being caused by the remote. It sounds like there is either an HR44 problem or an IR interference problem.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm using a Harmony Xbox 360 to control my HR44-500 and it's very fast. I also have the remote defined as a HR21.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> My Harmony One works perfectly with my HR44. However, I'm still using the codes from my old HR21. I'm pretty sure that the HR44 has it's own set of codes. But it also works with the "classic" codes. Try setting your 670 up using one of the HR2x models and see of that works for you.


The IR codes are the same for all HR's.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mridan said:


> Maybe I need to get an RF remote.


there are none Universal remotes (3rd party) that supports RF4CE protocol, yet


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mridan said:


> Bill I tried that, still no good. Is your Harmony One IR or RF? When I set the HR44 remote to IR, it responds slowly to commands like my Harmony does. HR44 remote set to RF is super fast. When the Harmony(mine is only IR), or HR44 remote is set to IR I have to hit the button on the remote twice or more before HR44 will respond to commands. Maybe I need to get an RF remote.


I'm using my Harmony 900 which is RF from the remote to its RF extender but IR out of the extender. It is definitely slower than the RC71 in RF, not much but it's noticable. That's just the speed or RF vs IR.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm using my Harmony 900 which is RF from the remote to its RF extender but IR out of the extender. It is definitely slower than the RC71 in RF, not much but it's noticable. That's just the speed or RF vs IR.

I think I'll just use the RC71, just wish it would also be able to turn my AVR on/off. Channel changing, trick play seem ok on the Harmony. It's when I go into menu/guide options that it's slower and doesn't always respond to the first button push. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The IR codes are the same for all HR's.


I had assumed that there had to be at least additonal codes for the HR44 because the "play" button on the RC64 doesn't cause the HR44 to toggle between pause & play. However, I just realized that the "pause" button on the RC64 causes the HR44 to behave that way.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I had assumed that there had to be at least additonal codes for the HR44 because the "play" button on the RC64 doesn't cause the HR44 to toggle between pause & play. However, I just realized that the "pause" button on the RC64 causes the HR44 to behave that way.


Same codeset, different code within the set for pause/play than there is for pause and play.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Same codeset, different code within the set for pause/play than there is for pause and play.


No as bill said, the PLAY/PAUSE on the RC71 is the PUASE on the older remotes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SO the RC71 is "missing" a play and stop button. and and the PIP as well because why not.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Same codeset, different code within the set for pause/play than there is for pause and play.


Actually the pause button ont he rc65 and earlier units is now the same as the play/pause button on the rc71.

The play button is the unique buttont hast missing now, as Peds said. Pause will actually start playback in the playlist, etc.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Today my Harmony remote is working much better than over the weekend. I had the HR44-500 installed on Saturday. Maybe now that the unit is done updating Apps, Pandora, etc that is the reason? Well whatever the reason, I don't care. I'm just happy that I can use one remote to control my entire entertainment system.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the update.


peds48 sorry but I spoke too soon. Watched tv after work last night for a few hours, and the Harmony is still responding poorly. Oh well I guess I'll just have to get use to using two remotes. I doubt it but maybe D* could update this remote or come out with a new one that could also power on/off an AVR. Could D* update the software in the HR44 to improve IR accuracy? I have to say I am very happy with my new HR44/client/HR24 whole house system! The speed of the DVR's compared to my old HR20-700's/HR23-700 is night and day, warp speed Scotty! love the ability to share recordings. I can now listen to Pandora, watch YouTube and OnDemand in the TV's in our basement. I couldn't do that before because I did'nt run an ethernet cable to those TV's.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm surprised you are having this problem with your HR44-500, because I also have an HR44-500 and I'm using a Harmony remote and it is lightning fast. Is your new HR44 installed close to a TV where the IR emitted from the TV is interfering with the HR44? Do you have any of the new efficient light bulbs in the room with the HR44? If so, turn them off and see if that speed up the remote. Try shielding the IR receiver on the HR44 from your TV.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

I just want to clarify that the RC71 will ONLY adjust volume on my AVR, and is not able to power the AVR on/off. That is what the tech told me when he programmed my remotes. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

mridan said:


> I just want to clarify that the RC71 will ONLY adjust volume on my AVR, and is not able to power the AVR on/off. That is what the tech told me when he programmed my remotes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


I don't know whats going on with the slowness don't have a HR44 yet and left before it became common so no experience with fixing them over the phone. 
But if your having slowness problems even with the RC71 in IR mode have you checked for IR interference. Even if another unit worked fine this one may be picking up something that the other unit was ignoring. 
As far as the AVR sadly the RC71 doesn't have a mode selector to my knowledge so if it only works volume thats all it's going to work not like a 65 that you can move a slider to AV1/2 and power it off there.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mridan said:


> I just want to clarify that the RC71 will ONLY adjust volume on my AVR, and is not able to power the AVR on/off. That is what the tech told me when he programmed my remotes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


that is 100% correct. as the ON and OFF button are only mapped for the TV and DirecTV receivers. and the RC71 do not have a "device" switch like its predecessor the RC6x series


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Update:

My Harmony remote is now working perfectly with my HR44!! I purchased a Panasonic VT65 plasma and installed it over the weekend. After I updated my Harmony to the VT65 I had issues with commands not working correctly. When I would try to navigate thru the menu on the VT65 using up/down arrow keys, it would give a double command even though I pushed the button only one time. I tried updating the Harmony remote changing the delay settings(as I did with the HR44), but it didn't work. I did a google search and stumbled upon a [email protected] link at Harmony's website on how to fix a device if it is responding to commands to quickly or slowly. I changed the setting on the VT65 and it responded to commands correctly. I then did the same thing with the HR44, and now the Harmony works flawlessly with my HR44! So if anyone here has a problem with the Harmony responding slowly with the HR44, e.g. having to push a button twice on the remote before it responds, this is how you can fix it.

In the Harnony setup menu:

1) Click on device tab

2) Click on troubleshoot device

3) Select PVR responds to some commands either too many times, or only occasionally

4) You will then see a set of numbers between 0-5

5) Change number until device working correctly

My Harmony remote now responds as quickly as the RC71!

I am now back to using one remote to control my entertainment system, and all is right with the world.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mridan said:


> Update:
> 
> My Harmony remote is now working perfectly with my HR44!! I purchased a Panasonic VT65 plasma and installed it over the weekend. After I updated my Harmony to the VT65 I had issues with commands not working correctly. When I would try to navigate thru the menu on the VT65 using up/down arrow keys, it would give a double command even though I pushed the button only one time. I tried updating the Harmony remote changing the delay settings(as I did with the HR44), but it didn't work. I did a google search and stumbled upon a [email protected] link at Harmony's website on how to fix a device if it is responding to commands to quickly or slowly. I changed the setting on the VT65 and it responded to commands correctly. I then did the same thing with the HR44, and now the Harmony works flawlessly with my HR44! So if anyone here has a problem with the Harmony responding slowly with the HR44, e.g. having to push a button twice on the remote before it responds, this is how you can fix it.
> 
> ...


Now that you posted this I remember having to go through that when I first setup my Harmony 900 years ago for an HR2X. Sorry I didn't remember this before to save you some time.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

mridan said:


> Update:
> 
> My Harmony remote is now working perfectly with my HR44!! I purchased a Panasonic VT65 plasma and installed it over the weekend. After I updated my Harmony to the VT65 I had issues with commands not working correctly. When I would try to navigate thru the menu on the VT65 using up/down arrow keys, it would give a double command even though I pushed the button only one time. I tried updating the Harmony remote changing the delay settings(as I did with the HR44), but it didn't work. I did a google search and stumbled upon a [email protected] link at Harmony's website on how to fix a device if it is responding to commands to quickly or slowly. I changed the setting on the VT65 and it responded to commands correctly. I then did the same thing with the HR44, and now the Harmony works flawlessly with my HR44! So if anyone here has a problem with the Harmony responding slowly with the HR44, e.g. having to push a button twice on the remote before it responds, this is how you can fix it.
> 
> ...





RunnerFL said:


> Now that you posted this I remember having to go through that when I first setup my Harmony 900 years ago for an HR2X. Sorry I didn't remember this before to save you some time.


Not a problem RunnerFL, I'm just happy it's working now!


----------



## docj (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm using a Harmony 890 with RF extender with an HR44-500. The response Genie's response to the remote is so much faster than my old HR22 that it's amazing! I didn't bother to even take the new remote from the installer since the Logitech works so well.


----------

